# Bugs



## Rgman87 (Nov 9, 2015)

What are some other bugs if any i can keep with my frogs? I have isopods and spring tails. But can i do anything else?


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Millipedes can become over populated, so they're out. Snails have the tendency to eat living plants. Worms could work if you're using a suitable substrate i.e. coco fiber and a tropical worm. Book worms ,not a worm, could work and don't survive in a dry home if I remember correctly. I think there are some beetle species that could work too. I have no names though. Aquatic invertebrates are many if you have a water feature or false bottom.


----------



## Rgman87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Worms like red wigglers? And what are book worms? And does anybody have information about any beetles? Would worms also help my plants?


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Amphipods such as lawn shrimp (_Arcilatrus sylvaticus_) would be good.


----------



## Rgman87 (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh those look gross almost like a cross of a flea and an isopod. Seem like they would be a nice inhouse snack for the frogs. Would they compete too much with isopods or spring tails for food?


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

These look like a great feeder, never heard of them before... There a few threads which discuss the hunt for an easy new feeder and these have never been mentioned.

Do you know if these are easy to culture?



Jake H. said:


> Amphipods such as lawn shrimp (_Arcilatrus sylvaticus_) would be good.



Edit: Found this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOf6Q2goXAY


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

Red wigglers could work but would be in direct competition with the rest of the micro fauna. I was thinking of grindal and white worms or a more tropical species blue Malaysian I think is the name, they're a litter dweller too though.


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

This is info on book lice springtail sized mold eaters
http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/booklice


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

And one species of beetle that could be bred outside the viv.

http://ento.psu.edu/extension/factsheets/sawtoothed-and-merchant-grain-beetle


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

below is a thread about different bugs that can be fed to frogs. i plan to have lots of different types of springtails and isopods. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/241-frog-food-faq-updated-3-2-05-field-sweepings.html


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

cam1941 said:


> These look like a great feeder, never heard of them before... There a few threads which discuss the hunt for an easy new feeder and these have never been mentioned.
> 
> Do you know if these are easy to culture?
> 
> ...


----------



## cam1941 (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cool! I may take you up on that at some point...

Sounds like they are a better inside the viv feeder. The parameters seem perfect for them. Also, they look impossible to wrangle, concentrate and dust. Have you been able to?

I spoke to the guy who made that video and he did not have the success you are having with his cultures. But he collected them outside and didn't know anything about the conditions they thrive in.

Edit: He did say that they can still be found in most of his vivs.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

If you stack pieces of cardboard in the culture container then you can easily add them to a dusting container but since they are pretty fossorial and move quite a bit, any dust will be removed rather quickly. So they would probably be best for just seeding a tank.


----------



## Samtheman (May 10, 2006)

Another critter that could be interesting but you'll rarely see are psuedo scorpions. They're tiny little arachnids that prey on other microfauna. They occasionally come in on untreated leaf litter or you could try hunting for some yourself. There was one guy who had some years ago but I don't keep up on the bug hobby anymore. 

I had them in a giant mixed culture that I kept in a humid closet space. However, I lost them in a move a couple of years back.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/90123-beginners-guide-microfauna.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/157354-popular-helpful-food-feeding-threads.html


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Any idea where to find or buy those lawn shrimp? I def want some diversity. Never seen them in my native arthropod hunting escapades though ><


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I have some lawn shrimp cultures available.


----------



## Rgman87 (Nov 9, 2015)

How much? Would love a culture of them.


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Jake, curious would your lawn shrimp work in a temperate setup? I have a good amount of micro-climate already for temperate springtails and A. vulgarae in my setup but would love more diversity in the custodial staff.


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

I have done more research on the book lice and they really are a decent addition for a small invert. 2-3 mm long fungi/mold/pollen eaters and around 30 native species in the U.S. Nobody sells them but collection would be easy enough. They don't jump like spring tails but are the same size. Some are winged but don't fly much. Warm moist grain is culture method or seed the tank. They reproduce up to 8 times a season with a 25 day cycle. I'm trying them for sure.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Rushthezeppelin said:


> Jake, curious would your lawn shrimp work in a temperate setup? I have a good amount of micro-climate already for temperate springtails and A. vulgarae in my setup but would love more diversity in the custodial staff.


I typically only keep them under heat just for increased production and haven't any problems with them in cooler conditions, just not nearly as much breeding and offspring. I seeded them in one of my salamander tanks that is usually never above 68 F and they are still active and reproducing.


----------

